# How do I attach a short feather board to a tall fence?



## Timberline (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's the problem










The feather board even at the bottomed-out position doesn't make contact with 3/4" stock. 

Anyone ever had this problem? I may just have to find a clamp with a big jaw.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Well you can find a clamp that allows you to adjust it closer the work or buy a taller feather board. Bench dog makes a good one for your needs. You can also make one & clamp it to the fence.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19507&filter=featherboards

Rockler - Search Results for 'featherboards'

Shop Kreg True-FLEX Featherboard at Lowes.com


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Timberline said:


> Here's the problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those short ones can be a pia.. but, can come in handy at times. I normally use these, either single or stacked as needed
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1407 D/TFeatherBoard Dual or Tandem FeatherBoards for Router Tables and Table or Band Saws: Home Improvement

Tonite I have been running some 2x4's through on edge and needed a short one but that's rare. 
As far as attaching that one, I can only think of a deep throat C-clamp.:fie:
I suppose you could attach, double face tape or other, a piece of scrap to the top or bottom of the stick you have in there and get by but it certainly wouldn't be an ongoing solution.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Christopher, The Rockler featherboard shown is designed to work on their products. It will work on other low fences like this one I built from the plans in ShopNotes #1. There is a simple work around to use it with your fence. Use your router to cut two slots in a piece of 1/4" plywood or Masonite. Drill two holes in the plywood spaced to fit your featherboard. Use two carriage bolts with flat washers and nuts to bolt your featherboard to the plywood in the fully down position. Use your T bolts and knobs in the slots to adjust the height.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Here's just one more way without buying new hold downs or making some new fixture, just stick a board down (with tape or a pair of clamps) to the top of your router table (1/4" or 3/4" thick MDF) and just lift the stock up a little bit so your feather boards will work on your router table..then just buy some longer slotted ones down the road..

===


----------



## Timberline (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the great ideas everybody. 

Mike,

I was hoping someone would tell me of a kind of "adapter" that I could make, and what you explained is perfect! 

Thanks!


----------

